
Ask HN: If you wanted to decriminalize all drugs, how would you do it? - arikr
Thanks
======
jrlandau
I'd run gov't stores that were committed to undercut the prices all other
sellers. They would ensure purity, advise on safe dosage, and advertise
medical and social services. Not very different from the path taken by several
states after US prohibition of alcohol ended.

